# A Very Merry Christmas from all at AIB!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Just a note to thank all of you who have come to us for quotations and arranged insurance through ourselves over the last 12 months.

We've had another great year and we owe a massive thank you to all members of GTR.co.uk.

We hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and a fantastic new year!

Don't forget, those of you who aren't already insured with us, give the team a call today on 02380 268351 or visit https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/


Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

